# Why do big men like Thad Motta?



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't watch much college ball but I'm constantly baffled by how Motta is able to recruit the best center prospects to Ohio State (oden, koufas, mullens). Every time I watch them play there offense does a terrible job of using these guys in the offense. They don't seem to make of an effort to post up there centers and then there guards constantly take jumpers when the center has established good post position. I've never seen an OSU center get a repost either.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Matta is a great recruiter but a bad coach. Mullens, Oden, and Koufous were all kids not far from Columbus. It isn't like he is landing some guy from LA or NYC. He has been blessed with 3 top tier big men not far from Columbus.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Matta is a great recruiter but a bad coach. Mullens, Oden, and Koufous were all kids not far from Columbus. It isn't like he is landing some guy from LA or NYC. He has been blessed with 3 top tier big men not far from Columbus.


True for the last two but not so much about Oden: Illinios, Indiana, Purdue were all as close to Columbus with Kentucy/Loisville not that far behind.
It's just strange to me that if you're one of these kids parents that you wouldn't bother watching how they try to use you in a game. (Obviously I don't how they work it in practice)


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> True for the last two but not so much about Oden: Illinios, Indiana, Purdue were all as close to Columbus with Kentucy/Loisville not that far behind.
> It's just strange to me that if you're one of these kids parents that you wouldn't bother watching how they try to use you in a game. (Obviously I don't how they work it in practice)


I definitely agree with what your saying. Matta is clueless as to how to use the talent he has. He could probably sell the d to a nun when it comes to recruiting though. I really don't know the true answer though. Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That's actually a very good question, I was wondering about that not too long ago. It's almost like he is telling the guards to refuse to feed the big men.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Matta is turning Ohio St. into Georgetown circa 1990


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not true. Matta simply has been blessed with the good fortune of having 2 7'0 footers from Ohio [Koufus and Mullens] and that he came from Indianapolis [Butler, where he dominated] which allowed him the opportunity to recruit Oden and Conley. The truth, big men aren't allowed to play in college basketball because they pick up the most ridiculous fouls simply because they are tall. There is a reason practically all of them leave school as soon as possible.

Think about how college basketball works. Teams employ strategies to get the big men out of the game via foul trouble. That's not how the game is supposed to be played.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> Not true. Matta simply has been blessed with the good fortune of having 2 7'0 footers from Ohio [Koufus and Mullens] and that he came from Indianapolis [Butler, where he dominated] which allowed him the opportunity to recruit Oden and Conley. The truth, big men aren't allowed to play in college basketball because they pick up the most ridiculous fouls simply because they are tall. There is a reason practically all of them leave school as soon as possible.
> 
> Think about how college basketball works. Teams employ strategies to get the big men out of the game via foul trouble. That's not how the game is supposed to be played.


I agree that big men (especially centers) are not being treated fairly in college basketball, but in Matta's system it seems like he doesn't want them to be involved at times. They are and were being underused and ignored too often, at least other teams are trying to take advantage of their size when they are on the floor.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

croco said:


> I agree that big men (especially centers) are not being treated fairly in college basketball, but in Matta's system it seems like he doesn't want them to be involved at times. They are and were being underused and ignored too often, at least other teams are trying to take advantage of their size when they are on the floor.


Because he wants to keep them in school. If he showcases them they are more likely to jump. Heck, he has tried to do it three years in a row. Seems like he should just realize they are going to jump so he might as well utilize them more regardless.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> Because he wants to keep them in school. If he showcases them they are more likely to jump. Heck, he has tried to do it three years in a row. Seems like he should just realize they are going to jump so he might as well utilize them more regardless.


Scouts aren't idiots, they recognize plays and game plans. If that is really a strategy it is definitely not working for him.

Btw, somehow I always end up looking on your damn Perkins avatar every time I see one of your posts :lol:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah I mean it's funny when you think about it. Oden was one and done no matter the circumstance, Koufous was a likely one and done, and Mullens would be (and still might be) a one and done but he is worse than either Oden or Koufous. Just use their abilities and feed them the damn ball. Basketball should be played inside then outside not vice versa. 



Big men aren't the only guys he doesn't know how to use though. I rarely ever see someone set a screen for Jon Diebler. Diebler is a shooter not a one on one player, set some screens for him because the kid is a great shooter. I also don't get his fascination with having a scoring Point Guard over a guy who can create off the dribble. Butler was an undersized two guard, and Simmons isn't a very good creator and passer either. Oden may have been the best player but Conley was the most valuable because of his ability to create off the dribble and set someone up. Anthony Crater was capable of that but he didn't work out for whatever reason. Mattas teams are much better with a 1 who excels at driving and dishing.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Who's Thad M*o*tta?


----------

